# Anyone heard of the US Pastry Alliance??



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of this place.

http://www.uspastry.org

I just signed up to see what the pro's were up to. Have interesting info on Sugar Flower techniques. Their Message Board is rather dead though.

Jodi


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I used to be a member, but unfortunately didn't get much out of it, so I cancelled. Others might have different opinions of it, though.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for link.. I did know of it, I thought I visited their site before... but I didn't recognize it (did it change?) after all. Not sure why I haven't joined, but after reading Momoregs post I guess I won't be doing that soon.


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

hey W. DeBord. a friend of mine that is also a pastry chef in chicago he works at the University Club downtown, he told me that some pastry chefs who were part of the alliance kinda broke off and started something else most likely a group that wont stick a vaccume in your wallet.
danno


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

If you have any info on contacting them would you pm it to me Danno? Thanks!


----------

